# PGF Complete



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Just wanted to let everyone know that PGF Complete is on sale right now for $29.65 a bag instead of the usual $34.88 (15% off). We all have said at length here that it is a great product just very expensive like everything else Doc sells. I bought a few bags for next year as I really like the small prill size for the thick bermuda canopy.

If this is in the wrong forum I apologize - just trying to help out any members who may be interested...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that PGF Complete is on sale right now for $29.65 a bag instead of the usual $34.88 (15% off). We all have said at length here that it is a great product just very expensive like everything else Doc sells. I bought a few bags for next year as I really like the small prill size for the thick bermuda canopy.
> 
> If this is in the wrong forum I apologize - just trying to help out any members who may be interested...


Is that for Prime Days?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let everyone know that PGF Complete is on sale right now for $29.65 a bag instead of the usual $34.88 (15% off). We all have said at length here that it is a great product just very expensive like everything else Doc sells. I bought a few bags for next year as I really like the small prill size for the thick bermuda canopy.
> ...


No, Prime Days ended yesterday but I'm sure you need to be an Amazon Prime member in general to purchase anyways.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I do like the small prill size as well - just can't justify it for 20K of turf. The only other small prill I've used is the Milo greens grade - is there any other brand besides PGF and Milo that have this at a reasonable price?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> I do like the small prill size as well - just can't justify it for 20K of turf. The only other small prill I've used is the Milo greens grade - is there any other brand besides PGF and Milo that have this at a reasonable price?


https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-granular/products/xgn-diy-fertilizer?variant=31765071396916

This one has greens grade prill sizes as well but I don't think it's really any more cost effective. Plus an 8-1-8 is an interesting ratio IMO.


----------



## Turf Titan (Jun 2, 2020)

This stuff is greens grade and gives 10k of coverage (.68lb N/1000) for almost the same price.

https://yardmastery.com/products/propeat-17-0-4-carbon-90-plus?_pos=2&_sid=36b03d09b&_ss=r

PGF provides .58lb N/1000 but only covers 5k. Rip off IMO.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Npk is npk unless I'm missing something. I don't understand why people just don't go to their local co op or farm store and buy what they need for less than 17$ a bag. A big yard this product would get outta sight.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@CenlaLowell I can't agree with you more. It would cost me $245 to put 1 ib of N with the 18 ib bag of PGF complete.

For $45 (1.25 bags) I can get a 50% slow release with 4.5% iron 50 lb bag for $36.

https://www.siteone.com/en/098623-lesco-fertilizer-28-3-10-50-polyplus-45fe-50-lb/p/336699

That is a $200 difference for one fertilizer app.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Npk is npk unless I'm missing something. I don't understand why people just don't go to their local co op or farm store and buy what they need for less than 17$ a bag. A big yard this product would get outta sight.


Fair points on cost, but I think the discussion and questions evolved around smaller prill, aka greens grade for the thicker bermuda canopy. Many people, myself included have quite the hard time getting granular into the soil.

Do you know of a brand offering greens grade prill size fertilizers at co ops and farm stores?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Npk is npk unless I'm missing something. I don't understand why people just don't go to their local co op or farm store and buy what they need for less than 17$ a bag. A big yard this product would get outta sight.
> ...


My local co op petus feed offers that small prill size as well. It's similar size to the milo greens grade.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

Anytime a product is mentioned there are complaints of how expensive it is. Ok then. But there is never a substantial list any products that are just as good but cheaper. I do not see any products yet that are shown to be as good for less. Anyone have a list like that?


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

dman said:


> Anytime a product is mentioned there are complaints of how expensive it is. Ok then. But there is never a substantial list any products that are just as good but cheaper. I do not see any products yet that are shown to be as good for less. Anyone have a list like that?


Yeah I got blasted the other day for buying Humichar and nobody ever mentioned any other products. Everyone just said to go to the local store and that was it. Would love to hear some other names so I can look them up and compare.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Okay... and this small prill stuff. Care to share any info so others can find it for cheap as mentioned?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Over here I use

Petus feed store

Mac's feed store

There's another local store I'm forgetting I will update this one when I get more information.

Good luck


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Just as I thought...

I was asking about this magical $17 dollar greens grade fertilizer, not your mom and pop feed store names.

People are very quick to bash someone's choices based on $$, yet can't offer an alternative many times.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@FATC1TY What is the prill size of PGF complete? I cannot seem to find it on the label.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cldrunner said:


> @FATC1TY What is the prill size of PGF complete? I cannot seem to find it on the label.


I was looking for it also a little bit ago and couldn't find it. I would guess it's more of a fairway grade over a greens grade when it comes to SGN.

If you are having to go to that small of an SGN for it to work down into the canopy you might want to consider going with a soluble fertilizer or even start spraying your fertilizer applications.

I found that even with the small SGN, it still doesn't get all the way down into the canopy.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> ... it still doesn't get all the way down into the canopy.


Isn't this a reason to dethatch?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes and no. From my experience, once you start cutting low and using PGR, the lawn really starts to get thick and even doing a dethatch will only last 2-3 weeks. One of the best things you can do is to control the amount of Nitrogen you apply and water to help keep the "thatch" at bay.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @FATC1TY What is the prill size of PGF complete? I cannot seem to find it on the label.
> ...


@Mightyquinn I agree. When they leave it off the label they want to keep you in the dark. The Spreader settings lead me to believe that it is not greens grade. I am happy putting down my 240 SGN and I have no problem with it getting below my dense canopy. Even the Lesco micro-nutrient I use is 100 SGN I still have to water in. It is just less noticeable.

@FATC1TY If I had to buy a greens grade 125 SGN I would just go down to my local SiteOne and get a 50lb bag of:
https://www.siteone.com/en/510558-country-club-md-fertilizer-16-4-8-mini-20-methx-70-as-16fe-0/p/463858
https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=463858&resourceId=23608
*for $33. * It also comes with Humic and Kelp!! So I can give Doc and Jeff B. $34.88 for a *18 lb bag* or SiteOne $33 for a *50 lb bag. *


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

The SGN of PGF Complete is 150 per Doc's website


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

cldrunner said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


_"This product is not available for sale in AK, AL, CA, CO, GA, HI, ID, KY, LA, MS, MT, NM, NV, OK, OR, RI, SC, UT, VA, VT, WA, WI and WY."_

So that's a no go for a lot of the southeast...


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> cldrunner said:
> 
> 
> > @FATC1TY What is the prill size of PGF complete? I cannot seem to find it on the label.
> ...


150 SGN per Doc


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

150 SGN is more of a Fairway grade SGN.

Lebanon does make a lot of quality fertilizer that can be found at a lot of places. For anyone looking for a smaller SGN fertilizer it just requires a little leg work on your end to find a distributor in your area that carries it. I would start with SiteOne and Ewing Irrigation as they both can be found around decent sized cities.

@cldrunner what is your normal HOC? If you are still cutting with a rotary, SGN isn't as big of a deal, I'm not doubting your turf isn't thick but when Bermuda get's above 1" it gets kind of leggy and will allow most fertilizers to fall down. When cutting with a reel mower around .5", it's a whole other ballgame.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

^^^THIS!^^^
Bermuda is a completely different grass when maintained below .5". I have a skirt section (HOC 1") around my fire pit. Fertilizer will make it to the ground there, but the remainder of the yard was maintained at 3/8" until recently and nothing short of a liquid would make it through to the soil.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> @CenlaLowell I can't agree with you more. It would cost me $245 to put 1 ib of N with the 18 ib bag of PGF complete.
> 
> For $45 (1.25 bags) I can get a 50% slow release with 4.5% iron 50 lb bag for $36.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good one but it is not available in more than half the states in the US.....what?

From the website:


> This product is not available for sale in AK, AL, AZ, CT, DC, DE, FL, GA, HI, ID, KY, MA, MD, ME, MN, MS, MT, ND, NE, NH, NM, NV, NY, OH, OR, PA, RI, SC, SD, TN, VA, VT, WA, WI and WV.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

cldrunner said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > cldrunner said:
> ...


That is great if you live in one of the few states where you can buy it.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Have any of you tried the Anuvia GreenTRX greens-grade prill size? It's a #80 SGN and, If I needed it, that's the direction I would probably go in. Mind you it's not an apples to apples comparison since they go about things differently - ie, one uses Humics while the other utilizes protein hydrolysis, aka peptides... not to mention the differing nitrogen sources and NPK formulation % - but for the most part they should have similar results, I'd think. 
If you throw down some Humic DG alongside the GreenTRX I'd say you're ahead of PGF Complete, for less $. There's a price to pay for convenience and Amazon sure does make it compelling with their delivery though. 
Ewings sells GreenTRX greens grade for just about $40/50# bag.

https://ewingirrigation.com/pub/media/product_guides/Anuvia-GreenTRX-Technical-Bulletin-v10.pdf


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

corneliani said:


> Have any of you tried the Anuvia GreenTRX greens-grade prill size? It's a #80 SGN and, If I needed it, that's the direction I would probably go in. Mind you it's not an apples to apples comparison since they go about things differently - ie, one uses Humics while the other utilizes protein hydrolysis, aka peptides... not to mention the differing nitrogen sources and NPK formulation % - but for the most part they should have similar results, I'd think.
> If you throw down some Humic DG alongside the GreenTRX I'd say you're ahead of PGF Complete, for less $. There's a price to pay for convenience and Amazon sure does make it compelling with their delivery though.
> Ewings sells GreenTRX greens grade for just about $40/50# bag.
> 
> https://ewingirrigation.com/pub/media/product_guides/Anuvia-GreenTRX-Technical-Bulletin-v10.pdf


The Anuvia seems to be mostly organic and has a fairly high sulfur content. If you add Humic DG to the application that isn't much savings.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

dman said:


> The Anuvia seems to be mostly organic and has a fairly high sulfur content. If you add Humic DG to the application that isn't much savings.


Not sure why the organic aspect would matter much, considering that they seem to have similar release characteristics (minding seasonality, of course) ... and the high sulfur content is actually a good thing in high-N turf like Bermuda. They're not apples to apples, like I mentioned, but I personally would choose the carbon & peptides from the Anuvia vs the methyleneurea & DG particles that make PGF Complete what it is. The 7% HA it supplies is only 10% of what its straight HumicDG product offers, btw.

It's a matter of where you find value though. I spray micros and humic so that aspect of "complete" is redundant. Oh, and I still come out cheaper. Calculate the total yearly cost for similar inputs to see. The convenience factor is a wildcard though, there's no way to assign a value to that. And Amazon sure does make a compelling case!


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

corneliani said:


> dman said:
> 
> 
> > The Anuvia seems to be mostly organic and has a fairly high sulfur content. If you add Humic DG to the application that isn't much savings.
> ...


The organic aspect is something to consider. I am looking at making this fert my go to summer fert. I do like the prill size and I have seen some good reviews. The sulfur content may be an issue for those with low PH. My PH is high so that is another reason I am interested in it. I found a local supplier who carries it at a good price.

I wish they put the recommended application rate on the bag but I found the info on that. I put plenty of humic on my lawn as it is. So that isn't an issue.


----------

